# parlantes con electroiman en vez de iman?



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

ayer me tajeron unos bafles con una bobina de 220 atras en vez de iman y sonaban MUY GROSOS salvo por un poquito de ruido se que son conocidos pero los quiero conseguir encima ya los aregle y no les saque fotooooooooooo sino la posteo eran movidos por un amplificador con stk4048 para cada parlante la impedancia era 8omhs
salu2


----------



## eserock (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola esos bafles son costosos, yo solo los conozco de sistema profesionales de Yamaha y se que tienen el nombre de altavoces activos, algunos otros les llaman servoactivos, estan alimentados por dos amplificador de audio en contra fase es decir el audio que escuchas  esta en la fase correcta y la que aplicas a las bobinas es con fase opuesta , el problema es que deben estar bien balanceados los amplificador  si no se escucha  un pequeño ruido que a veces es un corrimiento de frecuencia
Saludos  y espero te ayude el comentario


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

no alimentados esta pero por un solo amplificador comun y corriente (stk4048) y lo unico que los diferencia de los otros es no tener iman de "piedra" sino una bobina a 220v son medio raros y conocia lo de yamaha pero esto es distinto


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2008)

Hace un tiempo estube con ganas de hacerme un parlante, nada muy loco, solo un parlante de por lo menos 15 pulgadas.
Luego de que me puse a investigar me encontre con un montón de problemas como:
¿como hacer la suspención del parlante y la araña?,Como hacer un cono que soporte unos 80Hz y tenga una amplitud de por lo menos 4mm, obviamente que se puede hacer con papel, cola y habilidad, el tema es que aguante con el tiempo.
Luego el otro problema era el imán y una de las ideas que se me ocurrió era que fuera un electroimán, pero el mayor problema era la temperatura del nucleo. Probé enrollando unas cuantas vueltas de diferentes calibres de alambres sobre un nucleo, pero el problema siempre era el mismo, la temperatura, enun minuto menos el alambre se calentaba a un punto que no me dejaba tranquilo.

Yo todavía sigo interesado que algún día podré terminar(empezar, por ahora todo son cálculos) este proyecto.

la potencia del parlante sería de unos 300Watts RMS. (Como siempre digo: para pedir hay que pedir en serio jaja)

Esa idea de usar 2 amplificador en contrafase y conectar cada uno a su bobina correspondiente es una muy buena idea (no la conocía).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

Hace muchos años (Yo todavia era un espermatozoide) existian los parlantes electrodinamicos, la magnetizacion del nucleo se lograba mediante una bobina que tambien servia como filtro (Impedancia) de la fuente de alimentacion, se colocaba en serie con la tension continua de alimentacion de las valvulas.

Cuando mejoro la calidad de los imanes de los parlantes esta tecnica desaparecio, aunque la impedancia en serie en la fuente siguio estando.


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

gracias pero el problema es que son parlantes bastante nuevos de pinta, pero cuando los pueda volver a ver les saco fotos
gracias
salu2


----------



## Dano (Abr 22, 2008)

Desde que iniciaste el tema me puse a buscar nuevamente en google, y no encuentro nada.
Ni medidas, ni marcas,ni modelos ni nada...  
Esto parece un secreto de estado  

No se...

Seguiré buscando, a ver que tal.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

yo busque busque y no encontre ahora le pregunto al dueño de DONDE CORNO LOS SACO
salua


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 23, 2008)

Si os interesa otro tipo de altavoz, os dejo este artículo, sobre altavoces de plasma... Saludos.

http://maxexcursion.wordpress.com/2008/03/30/altavoces-de-plasma/


----------



## santiago (Abr 23, 2008)

woooooooooooow insolito y NO LO CONOCIA


----------



## Dano (Abr 23, 2008)

Yo todavia sigo buscando sobre el tema, pero todavia nada, ya van unos cuantos dias pero no encuentro nada.

Tengo muchas ganas de hacer el proyecto pero si no hay información es muy dificil. El uso principal del altavoz sería como refuerzo de graves, pero más que otra cosa me gustarían que dieran la sensación de volumen fuerte (vamos, cuando lo sientes en el medio del pecho golpeando), por eso no me preocupa la distorción que dices que se forma Santixman.

Los altavoces de plasma son muy interesantes al igual que los electroestáticos pero el problema es que no son full range a frecuencias bajas no responden bien. Creo que los altavoces K-array usan un sistema electroestático pero bastante más avanzado....

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 24, 2008)

yo dije que no distorsionaban casi nada. ademas los graves como vos decis sonaban muyyyyyyy groso
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 24, 2008)

miren este video no va al caso pero igual                                                                                                                                                http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GT2...com/2006/10/usando-un-disco-duro-de-parlante/


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

visto y considerando que no encuentro nada y no encontramos nada me rindo
salu2


----------



## Juan Jose (May 31, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ayer me tajeron unos bafles con una bobina de 220 atras en vez de iman y sonaban MUY GROSOS salvo por un poquito de ruido se que son conocidos pero los quiero conseguir encima ya los aregle y no les saque fotooooooooooo sino la posteo eran movidos por un amplificador con stk4048 para cada parlante la impedancia era 8omhs
> salu2



Hola santi.
Tarde pero al fin. Te pregunto, el parlante no tenia iman permanente y en lugar de este una bobina o tenia las dos cosas.?
Por otro lado, cuantos cables entran al bafle: 2 o mas ?
Por último, el parlante en cuestion tenia suspensión o esra rigido.?

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## santiago (Jun 1, 2008)

tenia 4 cables, 2 de audio y 2 a 220v
tenia un electroiman en vez de uno permanente
en sintesis era un parlante de las mismas caracteristicas que uno normal, solamente que no tenia iman permanente, en vez de eso, tenia un electroiman

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

No puede ser 220VCA, debe tener un rectificador y filtro (Tal vez interno), sino produciría una modulación de la señal de audio.
Además, para lograr un campo magnético "Potente" conviene emplear un núcleo magnético de muy alta histéresis (Alto magnetismo residual) que va en contra de aplicar una tensión de alimentación alterna


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2008)

el modulo del amplificador los alimentava, al desarmalo vi un transformador de aislacion, y un puente de diodos integrado, ademas de 2 capacitores
osea que efectivamente, trabaja con cc

saludos


----------



## Pepeluí (Jul 2, 2009)

Aqui les dejob algo sobre el tema. El fabricante por los 40´y 50´era Rola (ingles) linea inicial de Celestion. Eran muy comun en los viejos (pero muy viejos) combinados.

Un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2009)

Lo que no me explico es el porque se usaba electroimán?

Acaso en esos tiempos no existia el Imán de ferrita? 

Ahora,si se conectan a 220VAC, no existe ruido de fondo en el parlante despues de la rectificación, el clasico zumbido?

Todo un enigma.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 3, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Lo que no me explico es el porque se usaba electroimán?
> 
> Acaso en esos tiempos no existia el Imán de ferrita?
> 
> ...


 Ya lo aclaró antes fogonazo.

Si existia el imán permanente pero no obtenian buenos resultados, no eran potentes.

Eran conectados a 220VAC pero internamente eran rectificados y filtrados por lo que se alimentaba el electroimán con corriente continua no con corriente alterna y por eso no había zumbido de línea.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jul 16, 2009)

hola gente yo he visto esos parlantes a los 7 años mas o menos los vi en un equipo tocadiscos de esos que tenian como 2 metros de lago que parecian una cajonera y me acuerdo por meter los dedos en el parlante me cag... un patadon de aquellos

el parlante tenia 4 cables esos de forro de tela si no mal recuerdo eran de 8" o algo parecido 
no me acuerdo como funcionaban lo que se es que yo habia metido los dedos para poder sacar el parlante para el iman 

despues del patadon que me dio los pude sacar y me di cuenta que no tenia iman solo alambre 

esa fue mi gran decepcion me tube que aguantar el patadon y me quede sin iman

Saludos


----------



## magupotato (Oct 25, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Yo todavia sigo buscando sobre el tema, pero todavia nada, ya van unos cuantos dias pero no encuentro nada.
> 
> Tengo muchas ganas de hacer el proyecto pero si no hay información es muy dificil. El uso principal del altavoz sería como refuerzo de graves, pero más que otra cosa me gustarían que dieran la sensación de volumen fuerte (vamos, cuando lo sientes en el medio del pecho golpeando), por eso no me preocupa la distorción que dices que se forma Santixman.
> 
> ...



El K-Array, al parecer utiliza mas que nada una cantidad mas grande de parlantes de menor tamaño... algo como lo que hacía Bose, Leea, y la lista sigue... o sea, tienen muchos parlantes puestos bien en fase y laburando a pleno.
La explicacion mas tecnica de mi vida... jajaja!


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 25, 2010)

Les paso dos archivos de unos bafles fabricados actualmente, pertenecen a Focal, el modelo son las Gran Utopia EM. Les sumo una captura, tengo una publicación de la revista Alta Fidelidad sobre este modelo, si puedo se las paso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.kilimanjaro-series.com/kilimanjaro-series/a416wvl/
Creo que la clave está en buscar field coil speakers.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> http://www.kilimanjaro-series.com/kilimanjaro-series/a416wvl/
> Creo que la clave está en buscar field coil speakers.


 
Interesante lo de esta pagina, ahora pregunto, alguien tiene algun dato de ese tipo de bobinas para el elctroiman? tengo varios parlantes que estan al pe.. por ahi, si alguien me tira un dato y unas ideas podemos llegar a la contruccion de algo como esto!

Espero sus comentarios!!!


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 26, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Interesante lo de esta pagina, ahora pregunto, alguien tiene algun dato de ese tipo de bobinas para el elctroiman? tengo varios parlantes que estan al pe.. por ahi, si alguien me tira un dato y unas ideas podemos llegar a la contruccion de algo como esto!
> 
> Espero sus comentarios!!!



Desconozco, ya me pongo a averiguar un poco en el tema, me interesa mucho.
Calculo que no debe ser nada sencillo, pero con investigar no pierdo nada.
En unos días posteo lo que haya encontrado.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 27, 2010)

Me sumo para las pruebas.. Tengo un 8" 4ohm al dope..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

En una de las páginas habla de esto:


> As flux is adjustable up to 18,000 Gauss in an eleven mm deep voice coil gap the paper cone is soaked with a traditional formula resin to stiffen the area around the extreme powerful motor.


Y en otra de las páginas ahora no recuerdo cuál hablaba de una resistencia de 4000 ohms.
Yo no conozco las fórmulas para magnetismo, pero seguro que alguien lo puede caclular con esos datos al menos de forma aproximada.


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Por si resulta de su interés, o por curiosidad, ya que no es un parlante para audio sino para guitarra, hay un parlante argentino con bobina de campo que se fabrica en la actualidad: el ToneKeeper. Se puede googlear en páginas de Argentina.

Va una foto

http://www.jakeamps.com.ar/url.php?url=file/img/productos/tci.jpg

Es una estructura a columnas similar al Altec


----------

